# ECA - Effects and your experiences?



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi All,

Running a ghetto ECA stack atm which is looking like this:

Chest-Eze 18mg Ephedrine

400mg Caffeine

75mg Asprin

A lot of people said ECA made a great pre-workout and gave them a good buzz.

I'm pretty much feeling nothing. While I'm sure it's doing the business, I did kinda expect more alertness and focus.

What have been your experiences on ECA and at what dose did you find the best results occurring?

For reference:

6'2"

Current: 210lbs

Aim: 190lbs

18% bodyfat (caliper)

Maintenance: 2600 Cal

Eating: 2200

Will probably up to two doses a day on my second two week run. Have started a log to track bodyweight too.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Slightly more energy and focus, but mostly really suppressed appetite.


----------



## Jay0205 (Jul 30, 2011)

Extra energy wears off after a few days but I mainly use it for appetite suppressant. Started with one dose upon waking then second dose around 1pm, really helped with fasting until lunch.


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah I'm fasting till 1PM too. Works wonders with my ability to not cheat on a diet.

Even had 100g of ice cream within my macros yesterday!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FFS 3hours is not fasting.

Always lift stronger when on ECA


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

training benifits are great but made me far too edgy. couldnt hack it haha


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

I used 2 tabs from Diamond labs when I used to sprint to lower my bodyfat because a friend recommended it.

I used one tab pre-workout and one with breakfast. It made more alert for sure and suppressed my appetite to the point I wasn't even eating enough to maintain  but was too wired to care or notice. After that it was pretty much just about the buzz to the point I was definitely leaner by the time the bottle finished, but not in a particularly good way.

Didn't plan to not eat, but it made it damn hard to even feign an appetite.

As for workout performance. It was mixed - some days I would feel like I could take on anything other times I was just breathless much quicker and hill sprints were out of the question.

I personally wouldn't consider taking it now unless I was on gear to help retain lean body mass because I don't see it working well otherwise. Unless you can really push yourself to eat. If you love your stims all I have to say is - watch out.


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

John. said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Running a ghetto ECA stack atm which is looking like this:
> 
> ...


i'm the same mate u get a sort of buzz when u start back on the ECA but nothing that improves my focus or lifts in the gym but its not really why a take it.

I'm sure the dosage of caffeine should be half of what your taking just now also, should be around around 175-200mg caffeine


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a pretty high caffeine tolerance anyway.

Drunk too much coffee yesterday and I was bouncing off the walls ha.

Back down to 200mg today. Also weighed in at my lowest this year!


----------



## Faye (May 10, 2014)

Hi guys

Couldn't find anything in relation to this in another thread so thought I would post here. Me and my partner have been taking eca stack for about a week and a half now; started with smaller dose then built up to 24:200:75 x 2 and another without the aspirin. Last few days we have both struggled in the toilet department, and I wondered if anyone had any advice? We both have lots of veggies in our diet and eat clean all week apart from 1 cheat meal and pud on a Saturday eve. I have taken fybogel this afternoon hoping it would help, but it doesn't appear to have worked. Anyone else had this?


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Faye said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Couldn't find anything in relation to this in another thread so thought I would post here. Me and my partner have been taking eca stack for about a week and a half now; started with smaller dose then built up to 24:200:75 x 2 and another without the aspirin. Last few days we have both struggled in the toilet department, and I wondered if anyone had any advice? We both have lots of veggies in our diet and eat clean all week apart from 1 cheat meal and pud on a Saturday eve. I have taken fybogel this afternoon hoping it would help, but it doesn't appear to have worked. Anyone else had this?


Drink a ton of water. When I did it, I ran Clem for 7 days, morning and lunch. Then for the next seven days E:25 C:200 A:325, for seven days and at night, on the ECA seven, I took benadryl to clean out my receptors.

I used Green tea extract 3 times a day though out.

Fish Oil morning and night

CLA morning, next meal and night

Daily Vit

Meanwhile, I noticed a similar effect. I drank about a gallon of water ed, had oats and egg whites in the morning. Vegetables the rest. Added sweet potato in the lunch meal and that helped.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Taking it and working in an office wasnt the best idea. After taking it for a while, i started to get some pretty horrible come downs where i'd just feel exhausted and pretty ****.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Im using ECA Pro just now, OMG this stuff is amazballs. Blowing my tits off, and im getting the same feedback from people using it too.

35mg Eph

200mg Caffine

50mg Asprin

The lads using it are doing a diet, im just using it to test a few times  As i want to see how i respond to it, for Prep


----------



## Faye (May 10, 2014)

GaryMatt said:


> Drink a ton of water. When I did it, I ran Clem for 7 days, morning and lunch. Then for the next seven days E:25 C:200 A:325, for seven days and at night, on the ECA seven, I took benadryl to clean out my receptors.
> 
> I used Green tea extract 3 times a day though out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Currently drinking around 5-6 litres of water a day as a norm but also have the side effect of dry mouth! Will up this and see if it helps at all. Have eggs and oats daily, alongside fish oils and multi vit & vit c, interesting about the sweet potato, may give it a go and factor into my macros. Doing intermittent fasting as found eating small regular meals was leaving me ravenous all day; can say it has really helped! Also do timed carbs so will factor in sweet potato either pre or post workout.

Thanks again


----------



## Faye (May 10, 2014)

Geo said:


> Im using ECA Pro just now, OMG this stuff is amazballs. Blowing my tits off, and im getting the same feedback from people using it too.
> 
> 35mg Eph
> 
> ...


Sounds good, we have done our own stack as felt we could control each element better. First time we have tried it before, have to say my experience has been somewhat mixed. Have lost around .5lbs more a week so far (prior to this have been losing 1lb a week steadily for a while) which is good, and at first the buzz was good, had a general better sense of well being (best way to describe it!) but yesterday had a bit of a funny one, felt really fed up and wanted to throw in the towel. Think it's a mixture of being on a cut for a while and still not where I want to be etc, but I'm fine this morning. But I'm putting some of this down to the ephedrine as not felt like that before!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Faye said:


> Sounds good, we have done our own stack as felt we could control each element better. First time we have tried it before, have to say my experience has been somewhat mixed. Have lost around .5lbs more a week so far (prior to this have been losing 1lb a week steadily for a while) which is good, and at first the buzz was good, had a general better sense of well being (best way to describe it!) but yesterday had a bit of a funny one, felt really fed up and wanted to throw in the towel. Think it's a mixture of being on a cut for a while and still not where I want to be etc, but I'm fine this morning. But I'm putting some of this down to the ephedrine as not felt like that before!


You need to up the eph to 35 to maintain tbe ratio of E to CA,

The was feeling good now feel bad? Your taking what is to many people a powerful stimulant, like any drug it has high and lows.

stop at 2 weeks now and have two weeks off to allow your body to recover and restart the positive effect.


----------



## Faye (May 10, 2014)

saxondale said:


> You need to up the eph to 35 to maintain tbe ratio of E to CA,
> 
> The was feeling good now feel bad? Your taking what is to many people a powerful stimulant, like any drug it has high and lows.
> 
> stop at 2 weeks now and have two weeks off to allow your body to recover and restart the positive effect.


Thanks for your advice. I did think that re the high/low so didn't worry too much about it, just thought it was a noticeable side effect. Will stop at 2 weeks like you say, give my body a rest then get back on it


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

I've run ECA before, and had to stop as it gave me crippling headaches. Honestly sometimes I thought my head was going to explode doing a pull up. Other than that I liked using it. But after the 3/4 day I got the sides.

Would there be any benefit to running it two days on, two days off? Would this be effective?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Faye said:


> Thanks for your advice. I did think that re the high/low so didn't worry too much about it, just thought it was a noticeable side effect. Will stop at 2 weeks like you say, give my body a rest then get back on it


Its to do with the receptors needing a break, far too technical for me to explain


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Faye said:


> Thanks for this. Currently drinking around 5-6 litres of water a day as a norm but also have the side effect of dry mouth! Will up this and see if it helps at all. Have eggs and oats daily, alongside fish oils and multi vit & vit c, interesting about the sweet potato, may give it a go and factor into my macros. Doing intermittent fasting as found eating small regular meals was leaving me ravenous all day; can say it has really helped! Also do timed carbs so will factor in sweet potato either pre or post workout.
> 
> Thanks again


Like you said, it leaves you ravenous all day. I like s.potato post or pre. If i'm gaining its different. I'm gearing up for a comp soon and a guy passed me a diet.

It's okay. It's weird:

Meal 1: 16oz egg whites (with caffeinated Mio) and half cup oats (measured uncooked)

Meal 2: 5oz lean steak 8oz sweet potato

Meal 3: 5oz chicken 6-7 spears of asparagus

Meal 4: 5oz chicken 6-7 spears of asparagus

Meal 5: 5oz chicken 6-7 spears of asparagus

Meal 6: 16oz egg whites (with non-caff Mio)

5oz did not fill my protein needs so I had to up that. After about 5 or 6 days I would have a load meal at lunch.

Yep


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Faye said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Couldn't find anything in relation to this in another thread so thought I would post here. Me and my partner have been taking eca stack for about a week and a half now; started with smaller dose then built up to 24:200:75 x 2 and another without the aspirin. Last few days we have both struggled in the toilet department, and I wondered if anyone had any advice? We both have lots of veggies in our diet and eat clean all week apart from 1 cheat meal and pud on a Saturday eve. I have taken fybogel this afternoon hoping it would help, but it doesn't appear to have worked. Anyone else had this?


Its a virus going around, I've had it. It clears up after 2-3 days. I felt better when I had 2 days off the gym, which is where I picked it up from.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Great for appetite suppression, but that's it really. Completely ****ed up my sleep due to the amount of caffeine so I'd rather just stick with Sibrutamine. As a pre-workout - meh.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Big fan of eca but had to back off as at one point I was taking six tabs every day.

Now running pes norcodrene and love it, same buzz and burn but you get a real nice feeling from it.


----------



## Fiahh (May 7, 2009)

Makes you feel sick, and gives no appetite... put me off to be honest. I was expecting no appetite after all the rage, but I get an about to throw up feeling and wasn't what I was expecting.

Anyone else get this?


----------



## Faye (May 10, 2014)

Ummm no can't say I did, but I did build up to my dose rather than go straight in; not sure if you did this and if not maybe cutting back and then building back up May help? For me, I was expecting not to feel hungry at tall but this isn't the case. It certainly has taken the edge off for me, but didn't remove my appetite like it did for others


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Fiahh said:


> Makes you feel sick, and gives no appetite... put me off to be honest. I was expecting no appetite after all the rage, but I get an about to throw up feeling and wasn't what I was expecting.
> 
> Anyone else get this?


Thats normal.


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

I ran homemade stack for 2 weeks.

Gave me a good work out buzz. Not much else.

Didn't even find it suppressed appetite.

I did give an Insanity workout a go and nearly had a heart attack.


----------

